# Shchutzhund question?



## freddielake (Jun 24, 2011)

I just recently picked up a K-9 police dog who could not pass the K-9 test great dog but loves to bite his tail to much. How long will it take for the fur on his tail to return?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Duplicate thread. Closing this one, leaving the one in General Info open as the question has nothing to do with Schutzhund or Police dogs.

-Admin


----------

